# R.I.P Snowbelle (leopard gecko) supersnow



## sean reilly (May 23, 2010)

this lizzard has been ill for approx 2 weeks. when i took her out of her cage she was shaking and thin, i monitered her eating for a few days and realized she wasnt eating. ive taken her to the vets they wormed her and gave her a bath and some dog food (high in protein) to try get her eating i wake up this morning to my favourite leo snowbelle lied in the cold paralized i picked her up no movement just shallow breathing... i come back from school and i see her dead in the warm area (i moved her there) R.I.P my wonderfully energetic gecko <3


----------



## AlexRudd89 (May 20, 2011)

sean reilly said:


> this lizzard has been ill for approx 2 weeks. when i took her out of her cage she was shaking and thin, i monitered her eating for a few days and realized she wasnt eating. ive taken her to the vets they wormed her and gave her a bath and some dog food (high in protein) to try get her eating i wake up this morning to my favourite leo snowbelle lied in the cold paralized i picked her up no movement just shallow breathing... i come back from school and i see her dead in the warm area (i moved her there) R.I.P my wonderfully energetic gecko <3


Better place now mate if she was unwell


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

aaw bless her... R.i.p.
How old was she sean, if you dont mind me asking?


----------

